# mk4 2.0l AEG build...kinda slow start..



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello everyone, I am building a mk4 aeg turbo car at the moment and decided to make a thread on it.
Specs:
Stock AEG (for now)
custom short runner intake (1.5L) (home brew velocity stacks inspired by Linder Power Systems)
2.5" intercooler piping with Linder Power Systems Couplers (youtube those bad boys)
Yonaka core
Fuelab mini fuel pressure regulater with alum fuel rail
42LB greentops
Enginetuneup Water inj with 3L devils own tank
Innovate and VDO gauges
Garret gt28 turbo
ATP clone mani
Custom downpipe mated to Vbanded 3" exhaust no cat
Megasquirt
044 inline fuel pump
Plans to womp on some 1.8Ts and to run e85






Comments welcome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








More pictures to come of Intake being built.


_Modified by Withidlehands at 3:34 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: mk4 2.0l AEG build...kinda slow start.. (Withidlehands)*

TTT


----------



## 00twopointslow (Nov 18, 2009)

looks pretty sweet man. good luck with your build I'm starting my AEG rebuild soon I wish i could afford to turbo it right now haha for now im just doing a cam and some exhaust work might build my own intake too


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (00twopointslow)*

Yay, another 2.o to watch get built. I'll be watching this one carefully.... have some fun with this one and provide recent updates, even if it's just questions or thoughts. I'm intrigued to how this one turns out.


----------



## MK4_BORA (Nov 13, 2009)

very nice ive been thinking of doin this build myself. ill be watching, keep us all posted!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey guys. Im gonna try and get some new pictures up tonight also.
Intake mani might get started tonight.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Pictures:
Below you can see the stamped velocity stacks. They were made by taking 6061 t6 and Anneling the ends and then stamping the 45 degree taper 304 chunk into the end to make the bells. Easy and should help more than not having them.






LPS coupler upclose!

More mock up


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Two things:
Any way to get a taper onto those bells? There's a 3-5% velocity improvement there.
Also, make those bells stick out further in the plenum. About an inch off the plenum floor. 
Other than that, looks great so far.


----------



## NE DUB MK3 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Very nice. I plan on fabing up an intake mani in the future too. Is that the flange from an aeg one?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Two things:
Any way to get a taper onto those bells? There's a 3-5% velocity improvement there.
Also, make those bells stick out further in the plenum. About an inch off the plenum floor. 
Other than that, looks great so far. 

yeah I really doubt wwe will end up using those bells anyways. We found a faster way that we might try.


----------



## CinergySwedge (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

Awesome build thread Rem..I will keep my eyes on it.......I am glad to see the turbo where it belongs if you know what I mean.....It wasn't so becoming on the rear package tray!! Keep us up to date man!


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: mk4 2.0l AEG build...kinda slow start.. (Withidlehands)*

personally im more interested in an abf build, but i've never seen a legit aeg turbo build. subscribed! i'll be watching this, looks like you got your ducks lined up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck man, keep the updates commin


----------



## sipediesel (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: mk4 2.0l AEG build...kinda slow start.. (cabriosnap)*

I don't know if anyone told you, but E85 is crap. I wouldn't run that garbage in my car, even if I could find it. Car looks sweet though.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: mk4 2.0l AEG build...kinda slow start.. (sipediesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sipediesel* »_I don't know if anyone told you, but E85 is crap. I wouldn't run that garbage in my car, even if I could find it. Car looks sweet though.

Oh yeah your right....That's why half the le-man teams run it and that's why the American Le-mans series is all about "going green" and most of brazil is powered with e85. E85 is the ****!
Yeah go pay your 8.50 a gallon for c16 I will be paying around 2.00 a gallon...
E85 Prices for US 
105-octane rating
E85 octane source 
Cheap, green, and fairly high octane gas is how you sum it up.

I dont know who told you e85 sucks, but they are dead wrong.


_Modified by Withidlehands at 12:51 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice build going on here... 
but have you considered all new fuel lines for the "E"? Mk4s use a lot of hard plastic lines from the tank to the engine bay, heard that stuff is not very good for them... just a thought.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah all new fuel lines are going in when we get rid of the stock pump. Cant use an intake pump anyways so I be using a 044 Bosch pump with a fuelab filter. Gonna tune it for 91oct and then once we get it running and see if this motor doesn't blow at 12psi then well make another map for e85 for the track.

Anyways intakes almost done, just waiting on some more sch 10. We belled the stacks a lot more. Just need some sort of TB and need to figure out what to do for a cluster. Is a 2000 Can-bus? in the Bentley it looked like it didnt have a dedicated wire running to it.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_Is a 2000 Can-bus? in the Bentley it looked like it didnt have a dedicated wire running to it.


Nope CAN didn't come into play until later.


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: mk4 2.0l AEG build...kinda slow start.. (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_
Oh yeah your right....That's why half the le-man teams run it and that's why the American Le-mans series is all about "going green" and most of Brazil is powered with e85. E85 is the ****!


Are you really that set on E85 and willing to take the inevitable mileage hit? I understand the whole concept of being green and all, but I don't necessarily see how it's much greener when you have to fill up more frequently than you would running regular fuel. I'm also familiar with the apparent benefits of running E85, but that doesn't make it any more worth it to me, boosted or otherwise. To each their own, I suppose.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view













_Modified by Golf2quick0 at 5:58 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah I do have to admit that I dont plan to run ethanol very much. I just want to be able to for track days. this is not my daily in fact the thing has barely been driven in the last 5 months. It is only about a 30% drop in mileage anyways so I am fine with still getting 21ish mpg (maybe I did the math wrong, but 30% of 30mpg is 9mpg lose.)


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

I just wondered if you were trying to run it all the time or just partial for track days (as you've clarified). Running it all the time wouldn't be cost effective in the least despite whatever gains you might see. A 9 mpg dip is still fairly substantial but, if you're fine with it, go for it.


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Golf2quick0)*

can you mix the e85 with other fuel like pump premium safely? or are you running seperate fuel cells for different fuel types? i dont know a lot about e85...


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well were gonna have to switch maps everytime I go e85 since were not running a sensor. So Ill need to be pretty empty when I switch.
also Update:
Lower Intake made and welded waiting on metal for the plenum.




Also got the Fuelab PR today!

^that thing is about 1.5" tall!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

So I started to look into wiring the ms last night and the original plan was to go with a mustang TB but after thinking about it i would rather try and keep cruise control. 
I need to figure out how the AEGs TPS is wired. Bentley has it looking really confusing. I found an AEB pinout though...Are they the same TB? Mines a 2000 DBC car.
AEB THROTTLE BODY TPS CONNECTOR PINOUT:
PIN 7 â€“ 5V+ OR TPS VCC
PIN 4 â€“ NEGATIVE OR TPS GROUND
PIN 5 â€“ TPS SIGNAL OUT TO ECU
PIN 1 â€“ IDLE MOTOR POSITIVE (SWITCHED 12V+)
PIN 2 â€“ IDLE MOTOR PWN NEGATIVE FROM GPO
Is this the same for all the obd2 cars or is every throttle different.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

not familiar with Fuelab PR...
is that Fuelab pressure regulator??


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (ChEeZJeTTa04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChEeZJeTTa04* »_not familiar with Fuelab PR...
is that Fuelab pressure regulator??

fpr=fuel pressure regulator, so i guess drop the fuel.
lookin' good man, i want that intake.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (mk4_2.ho)*

Update 12-16-09
Intake Manifold is done.

Plenum being made.

End transition






Inside the Mani



welding/preheat

All Done!


















Here are the new wheels waiting to go on....

And my 3" exhaust vbanded


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

More progress. Fitted the wheels and started mocking up IC piping. Needs to go like 2 inches lower.... Looking at Koni coils. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

impressive fab skills!!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

Update:
Well got more welding gas today and some more aluminum bends for the drivers side intercooler fab work. Got a lot of the little brackets and waste gate stuff added while we were waiting for metal.
Also MS shipped out today hopefully. Thanks to Fire and Fuel Tuning for all the help setting up the ecu.







Also finally pictures of the BOV mounted. This piece is actually really special to me. Ive been trying to get it from a the guy (justin) who has been doing all the fab work on the car for about 3 months. The valve is really trick. It about 2 1/2" across and has a tapered shape to increase velocity out of the charge pipe. Who even thinks of things like that??




http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (vendettajetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vendettajetta* »_Nice! 

definition of 'under statement'.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (elRey)*

I'm very impressed by your welding skills!


----------



## Juuff88 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

Me likey!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Juuff88)*

Update:
So I started removing all the turbo manifold and turbo to start putting gaskets and rtv in there. Also got the coolant lines hooked up and oil drain mounted
Heres a picture of the downpipe.


The Turbo off the car getting everything clocked and tightened up

Got the Intercooler fab done.

Heres what makes the LPS couplers so awesome:

And the crazy helicopter parts (has some inconel in it from what we checked at work)



Also got the Pan all welded up and started trying to figure out the intake setup.










_Modified by Withidlehands at 10:02 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## Nico. (Oct 8, 2008)

pictures of the exhaust manifold?


----------



## LinderPowerSystems (Dec 21, 2009)

Its just a cast iron log manifold... We will be building him a nice header after the motor is built and he gets a larger turbo.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (LinderPowerSystems)*

Here is a better picture of how the mani bolted on to the old mock up motor.


----------



## Nico. (Oct 8, 2008)

is it just an atp with a welded adapter?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Nico.)*

nope its an arp clone. No welding it is just tapped for a t25. Are you the nico that had an audi?


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

isnt intercooler piping suposed to flex? how will it flex with those joints?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

To some extent yes the intercooler piping is suppose to be able to move. That is why the couplers allow for 5 degrees (which is A LOT) of movement. I will try to get a picture of the amount of play the couplers have next time I am there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

Update:
Well I receive all the AN fittings and we started figuring out all the fuel lines and vacuum lines. Got the fuel rail done! They are a new take on fuel rail end caps.




And another shot of the engine bay with the FPR mounted and Fuel rail done!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Man this is going good, I wish I could weld... one thing... you gonna be rerouting that BOV?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Nope it vents to atmophere since I dont have a MAF anymore. megasquirt has a built in 2 bar map. Yeah I really wish I knew how to TIG weld also, luckely Justin is there to do that. What sad is I dont know how to TIG yet I was in school for welding for 3 years......







(stick,MIG)


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Oh right, damn you and your MS









And I read in the MK4 thread that it is actually a wastegate of sorts? Helicopter? F1 car??


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah sadly we don't really know what its from. If we did we would buy a bunch more. Its more a waste gate but will work just fine as a BOV. I'm guessing its from a helicopter but we don't know for sure.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_Yeah sadly we don't really know what its from. If we did we would buy a bunch more. Its more a waste gate but will work just fine as a BOV. I'm guessing its from a helicopter but we don't know for sure.


have you put a vacumm pump to it to make sure it opens ok? with relative ease....


----------



## MK4_BORA (Nov 13, 2009)

any recent updates?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_
have you put a vacumm pump to it to make sure it opens ok? with relative ease....

yeah we did. Its opens at ~24 inch of mercury (decel vacuum) If it doesn't work I will be replacing it with a TIAL BOV and making this the new WG for the new turbo manifold setup when I go BT.
Well We tapped the manifold last night and are waiting on the K&N filter to get here to finish up the pipe for that, BUT this week sometime were gonna start the fun process of wiring








So close to being done!
(edit for not remembering Inch instead of LBS)


_Modified by Withidlehands at 7:26 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

Reall nice job man keep us informedd i love itt giving me so many dreaming ideas overhere


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_
yeah we did. Its opens at ~24 lbs of mercury (decel vacuum) If it doesn't work I will be replacing it with a TIAL BOV and making this the new WG for the new turbo manifold setup when I go BT.
Well We tapped the manifold last night and are waiting on the K&N filter to get here to finish up the pipe for that, BUT this week sometime were gonna start the fun process of wiring








So close to being done!

thats too high holmes! should open around 10inHg


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_thats too high holmes! should open around 10inHg

Eh I'll see if I can get Justin to answer the question about that. He is the one who tested it.


----------



## LinderPowerSystems (Dec 21, 2009)

It should not open at 10inHg, if it did it would be open during idle and partial acceleration! Most cars with stock cams idle around 15-20inHg and decel or off throttle is around 25inHg... I re sprung the valve to start opening at 20inHg and is fully open at 25inHg. Remember this is not absolute pressure, this is gauge vacuum.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

right just like factory DVs and such open at 10inHG and my turboXS is open at 15inHG. Now if you're remaining a maf based car then this would be a problem







If not then no worries. Also depending on what cam you have in the car you decel vacumm changes as well...like right now i see 22inHG (tt266) on decel vs the stock cam where i saw 26inHG.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Update:


85% complete engine bay.

Stripped all the stock wiring yesterday. got the fuel rail all hooked up, got the coil mounts welded up, and started making the plug wires. Going to mount the MS today and the new fuse panel and start getting it ready to start.








PS. anyone have the pinouts for the TPS/CC/IAC??
AEB THROTTLE BODY TPS CONNECTOR PINOUT:
PIN 7 - 5V+ OR TPS VCC
PIN 4 - NEGATIVE OR TPS GROUND
PIN 5- TPS SIGNAL OUT TO ECU
PIN 1 - IDLE MOTOR POSITIVE (SWITCHED 12V+)
PIN 2 - IDLE MOTOR PWN NEGATIVE FROM GPO


_Modified by Withidlehands at 9:34 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## mr.cap (Feb 21, 2009)

sick build, definity inspiration


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (mr.cap)*

A 2.Not-so-slow. Very nice work!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-BumpIt(1265612170675)*

Update: Lots of wiring taken care of...



<a 
href="http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f370/Dawntherockets/?action=view&current=P2070017.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>

And we also got this thing off to tap for coolant temp with the GM one.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-BumpIt(1266261743669)*

Update:
Well wiring and fab are done!! now we are just trying to figure out MS's software in order to get spark so we can crank it over. Also found my fuel pump is topped out at 20PSI... :? 
Looks like E85 sooner than later....
Engine Bay Picture complete minus the catch can.(crappy pictures)


Picture of Justin wiring the harness.


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (Nico.)*

Awsome fabrication......Keep us posted


----------



## MK4_BORA (Nov 13, 2009)

sick build wish i had the time/$$$$ to start mine!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (MK4_BORA)*

Update:
Well car runs....on 2 cylinders anyways.
We were stumped on what was with the other coil pack so we went back through the wiring, checked out setup in ms, and then found the problem. The second coil igniter that is on the top cover of my ecu broke off completely.....There is the problem








Anyways new coil drivers on the way as well as a new fuel pump since for some reason my stock pump is only putting out 20psi....

So close to being done!
Im looking at buying an GoproHD on Thursday for some cool videos.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

baller.


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautifull!!! ...... I hate you!!! lol


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (jose_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jose_vw* »_Beautifull!!! ...... I hate you!!! lol

Thanks man.
I see you did EFIU. How did you like that. I plan on going next time its at horsepower connection.


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

You are welcome, keep the good work on! 
EFIU was a great experience for me, in my case I got the ACP, It is costly and even more for me that I had to travel, rent car and stay in a hotel. The acquired knowledge was good but the state of confidence I gained was priceless.
Here is my 2slow:
http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq2tFYHS
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...96606
_Modified by jose_vw at 5:45 PM 3-2-2010_


_Modified by jose_vw at 5:49 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## LinderPowerSystems (Dec 21, 2009)

Was Ben your instructor? I was one of his first students like four years ago, great guy and worth every penny! Congrats on being one of the few in the car scene who actually educates themselves!


----------



## TheNuge (Feb 3, 2010)

You should start selling your short runner intakes. If it is under the $700 mark, I may throw some cash your way


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (TheNuge)*

If you wanting to know anything about any of the work done on this car, you need to IM justin (Linderpowersystems). He has done all the work basically on the car and without him this car would have ended up way ghetto.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Justin


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (LinderPowerSystems)*

Well, my instructor was Chris Macellaro, great guy also. Thanks!

Great looking job, impresive fabrication skills man!


_Modified by jose_vw at 5:09 AM 3-4-2010_


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (jose_vw)*

We scanned the car the other day using vag com....
Friday,12,March,2010,20:42:03:39421
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-018-AEG.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 018 JL
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/2V MOTR HS V01
Software Coding: 00031
Work Shop Code: WSC 01317 
13 Faults Found:
16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Implausible Signal 
P0341 - 35-00 - - 
17645 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 1 (N30): Open Circuit 
P1237 - 35-00 - - 
17646 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 2 (N31): Open Circuit 
P1238 - 35-00 - - 
17647 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 3 (N32): Open Circuit 
P1239 - 35-00 - - 
17648 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 4 (N33): Open Circuit 
P1240 - 35-00 - - 
17834 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80): Open Circuit 
P1426 - 35-00 - - 
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 35-00 - - 
17968 - Maximum Engine Speed Exceeded: Engine Warranty VOID!








P1560 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16496 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too Low 
P0112 - 35-00 - - 
16519 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1; Heating Circuit: Malfunction 
P0135 - 35-00 - - 
16518 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: No Activity 
P0134 - 35-00 - - 
16525 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2; Heating Circuit: Malfunction 
P0141 - 35-00 - - 
16524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2: No Activity 
P0140 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0010 0101







Stock ECU HATES us!!!


----------

